# Jailbreaking PS3 (4.25)



## ribhu97 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been searching the net trying to jailbreak my ps3. But still haven't got a clue how to do it. PLs help anyone


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 26, 2012)

No it cant be done right now.
However you can try e3 flasher to downgrade ur firmware.(but that also works on selected models.)


----------



## samfisher123 (Nov 26, 2012)

jest download it from torrents and follow rules in the readme file, do it carefully.


----------

